# Free gear?



## Arrow 4 (Jan 12, 2012)

FREE GEAR??? - That's right, free gear! Post a picture of your AR-15/M4 platform gun on our page to enter a drawing for FREE Gear! 
Contest runs now through January 31st 2012.

One entry per person only
Entry must be an AR-15/M4 style weapon
... Judging criteria will be:

-Suitability as a combat weapon
-Photo quality and presentation
-Overall cool factor
-Must be your personally owned gun
-No company entries

I’m the one and only judge, no arguing with the judge!
Winner announced February 1st here on our Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Emerging-Tactical-Solutions 

Arrow 4


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I have clip art for this...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I have a picture of Pardus's M4 around here somewhere too...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 12, 2012)

Since its almost impossible for me to own an M4 will you accept a picture of a 7 legged spider?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that's a fury spider attached to that AR as a cheek piece That was the first thing I noticed about the gun:-"


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> FREE GEAR??? - That's right, free gear! Post a picture of your AR-15/M4 platform gun on our page to enter a drawing for FREE Gear!
> Contest runs now through January 31st 2012.
> 
> One entry per person only
> Entry must be an AR-15/M4 style weapon...


"And NO Airsoft guns."


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I know I don't have to worry about anyone on SS, but some of those other folks floating around the interenet??? See you next week.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2012)

When ya going to get the FB page running?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 13, 2012)

SOWT said:


> When ya going to get the FB page running?


The page is up and running.  I tried opening the link that he provided, and Facebook says that the page isn't found.  I then went up to the search box and typed in "Emerging Tactical Solutions" and it brought me to the page perfectly fine.  Some people have already started making entries as well.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 13, 2012)

I tossed up my cheesy pic there.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 13, 2012)

So it has to be a gun "on" an M4 platform... hmmm...


----------



## pardus (Jan 13, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I think I have a picture of Pardus's M4 around here somewhere too...


 
You do?


----------



## 0699 (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't go Facebook.  What is it you sell?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 13, 2012)

pardus said:


> You do?


 
Yeah man, you don't remember sending me that pic?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 13, 2012)

lol, another well-earned "hate" rating.


----------



## pardus (Jan 13, 2012)

lol bastard!


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 13, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> I’m the one and only judge, no arguing with the judge!


 
So if I post the M6A2 I bought from you, I have this in the bag, correct?;)


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 13, 2012)

0699 said:


> I don't go Facebook. What is it you sell?


 
http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/main.sc


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 13, 2012)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> So if I post the M6A2 I bought from you, I have this in the bag, correct?;)


 
Oh, well that puts a new twist on it that I hadn't thought of....I'll let Pardus offer an answer after a few beers in Vegas next week


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> Oh, well that puts a new twist on it that I hadn't thought of....I'll let Pardus offer an answer after a few beers in Vegas next week


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> ....I'll let Pardus offer an answer after a few beers in Vegas next week


 
You won't be able to understand him before the beers - fuggeddaboudit totally after the beers...


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 14, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> Oh, well that puts a new twist on it that I hadn't thought of


I would probably climax upon receiving a QUAD Sling. Just saying... :-"


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> I would probably climax upon receiving a QUAD Sling. Just saying... :-"


 
I'd say you had better get a photo posted then


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 16, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> I'd say you had better get a photo posted then


I had it on your FB page roughly 3 seconds after I read your announcement. You even commented on it.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry I didn't put it together that, that was you...I must be getting old:ehh: I really do love LWRC's. I went 9 months of doing suppressors demo's...never cleaned the gun and never even lubed it. I just wanted to see if I could get a malfunction...never did!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm kinda old school....   This was my M4 back in the day.....


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 17, 2012)

RetPara said:


> I'm kinda old school.... This was my M4 back in the day.....


You know with a picatinny rail and a SureFire light, that might just get an honorable mention


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2012)

We limited to one entry?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 21, 2012)

SOWT said:


> We limited to one entry?


 
Nope as many as you want, so long as they are your personal guns.


----------

